# Protein Muffins



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Taken from Lean Gains ....

http://leangains.blogspot.com/2010/07/leangains-meals.html










"Protein muffins. Check out the stats on these bastards.

411 kcal

69 g protein

8.8 g fat

19 g carbs

Lots of protein. Ain't bad considering they're supposed to be pretty tasty. By popular demand, here's the recipe:

One whole extra large egg

The egg white from two extra large eggs

250 g low fat cottage cheese

33 g casein protein powder. Chocolate flavored powder was used for these.

One teaspoon bicarbonate

One teaspoon flax seed

Cinnamon

Sweetener. 1/2 deciliter, aspartame (Hermesetas). Not the liquid variety. You'll have to play this by ear depending on what sweetener you're using and how sweet you want them to be.

Mix everything together, split it up those muffin-shaped forms, and put it in the oven for 25 minutes at 150 degrees. There you go. Hope I got it right because I can't bake for ****. That's probably a good thing. Otherwise I'd be making cheesecakes all day long."

Gonna give these a go for sure! :thumbup1:


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

cheers ill check these out, i been looking for things i can make and have for a few days.


----------

